# Schwimmteich - Boden betonieren



## anz111 (27. Nov. 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Ich plane für nächstes Jahr den Neubau eines Schwimmteiches. Dabei soll der Schwimmbereich in Pallisadenbauweise gefertigt werden. 10x5 m, 2,5 m tief. Meine Frage:

Ich will, dass keine Folie sichtbar ist. Deshalb möchte ich gerne den Boden des Schwimmbeckens mit Poygonsteinen (Bruchsteinplatten) verlegen. Dabei bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, wie genau ich das anstellen soll. 

Entweder folgender Aufbau:
Erde, Flies, Folie, Flies, Betonplatte (15 cm mit Bewehrung), dann Verlegemörtel und die Platten.... oder

Erde, Flied, Folie, Flies - direkt Verlegemörtel drauf und Platten.

Welche Vorgangsweise würdet ihr empfehlen. 

Danke 

Oliver


----------



## Sponsor (27. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich - Boden betonieren*

Definitiv die erste!!

Das ist stabil, das andere ist Fusch am Bau!


----------



## anz111 (27. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich - Boden betonieren*

Die Firma Zangl in Niederösterreich arbeite nach 2. Prinzip. Wie ich jetzt aus den Unterlagen gesehen habe, verwenden die Baumit Steinmörtel Plus und legen den direkt auf die Folie.

In gewisser Weise wird das vom Untergrund abhängen, der sollte dann auf jeden Fall sehr fest sein. 

Vielleicht hat jemand so was schon mal gebaut.

LG Oliver


----------



## fbr (27. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich - Boden betonieren*

Hallo Oliver!
Willkommen in  der illustren Runde 

Bei mir ist keine Folie zu sehen 
Erde, Flies, Folie, Flies und in Splitt verlegte Sandsteinplatten es gehen auch Betonplatten in Sandsteinoptik (Fugenlos, Schulter an Schulter).

Poygonsteinen würde ich nicht nehmen wegen der Fugen!
Die werden in den Jahren mit Algen bewachsen sein und wenn Du die entfernen möchtest hast Du die A-Karte gezogen!!

Baumit Steinmörtel Plus ist OK damit habe ich die Tuffsteine aufgemauert und die Granitsteine (in der Wasserlinie) und die Abdeckplatten  Da ist aber ein Streifenfundament darunter inkl. 5mm Gummimatten!


----------



## Sponsor (27. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich - Boden betonieren*

Sorry Aufbau wäre richtig so:

Erde Schotterbett Betonplatte 10 bis 20 cm (je nach Boden), Vlies Folie, Mörtel oder Kiesbett, Platten, Platten vermörteln mit Harz, Trasszement oder ähnlich.


----------



## fbr (27. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich - Boden betonieren*

Hallo,


> Betonplatte 10 bis 20 cm (je nach Boden)


20 cm Beton und die doppelte Bewährung nicht vergessen!



> Vlies Folie, Mörtel oder Kiesbett, Platten, Platten vermörteln mit Harz, Trasszement oder ähnlich.


Vlies, Folie, Vlies, Mörtel oder Kiesbett, Platten verlegen in "Baumit Steinmörtel Plus" oder erdfeuchten Beton wobei da aber keine NORMALER Zement verwendet werden sollte UND die Wartezeit bis zur Füllung länger dauert aber es ist günstiger als mit Steinmörtel Plus.

Die Frage ist wozu der Aufwand und die Mehrkosten mit der Bewährung Beton, Platten "verkleben"?
Ist der Untergrund so "bescheiden" schlecht?

Wo sollen die denn hin wenn die Platten Fugenlos, Schulter an Schulter verlegt werden?
Meine liegen seit 2002 im Kiesbett und wurden heuer beim Umbau auf Schwerkraft gereinigt


----------



## anz111 (27. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich - Boden betonieren*

Danke für die Antworten!

Was ich bis jetzt so am Markt gesehen habe, da gefällt mir das Verlegen von Polygonplatten am besten. Das Problem mit den Fugen wirds nicht geben, da die Fugen ja "Verfugt" werden und das ganze eine halbwegs glatte und gut zu reinigende Fläche bilden sollte. 

Was ich meine ist hier http://www.teich.cms4people.de/50.html gut zu sehen. Auch hier ist keine Betonplatte unter der Folie. Diese Bauweise finde ich halbwegs gut zum Umsetzten.

LG Oliver


----------



## fbr (27. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich - Boden betonieren*

Hallo Oliver,


> ganze eine halbwegs glatte und gut zu reinigende Fläche bilden sollte.


Wenn Du meinst 
Das sind doch Spaltplatten oder?
Das diese glatt eine sollen wäre mir neu, aber was es nicht schon alles gibt


----------



## anz111 (28. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich - Boden betonieren*

Hallo!

Jetzt habe ich mal die im Link angeführten Teichbauer angeschrieben. Die haben das so gemacht: 
Vlies - Folie - Flies - Baufolie - Bewehrung und die Platten in Steinmörtel plus verlegt.

Ich finde, es passt gut zum Charakter des Teiches. Ich finde aber auch die Möglichkeit mit den Platten klassich in ein Sandbeet verlegt auch eine gute Idee und vor allem viel weniger Arbeit. 

Ich muss erst mal sehen, wie der Untergrund nach dem Baggern ausschaut. So viel ich noch vom Hausbau weiß, ist bei mir ein relativ stabiler Schwemmsand darunter, da ich direkt neben einem Fluss wohne (könnt dort eigentlich auch baden ). 

In meinen Nachforschungen bei den diversen Teichbauern habe ich aus gesehen, dass die nur die Sohle betonieren und dann nichts mehr drauf verlegen, quasi Sichtbeton. Auch eine Möglichkeit.

Lg. Oliver


----------



## fbr (28. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich - Boden betonieren*

Hallo Oliver,


> In meinen Nachforschungen bei den diversen Teichbauern habe ich aus gesehen, dass die nur die Sohle betonieren und dann nichts mehr drauf verlegen, quasi Sichtbeton. Auch eine Möglichkeit.


Sorry, aber wie sieht das den aus 
Da nimm lieber die Polygonplatten :friede

Wie willst Du die Wände gestalten wenn wir schon am "plaudern" sind?
Nur Folie?


----------



## Sponsor (29. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich - Boden betonieren*

Schwemmsand, ist nicht wirklich stabil als Untergrund, der muß eigentlich stabilisiert werden.

Erst Folie dann Beton, das ist als wenn man den Keller dichtet weil das Dach undicht ist.

Man kann einen Bodenkörper nicht stabilisieren indem ich diesen von oben befestige.

Erst Grund schaffen, dann auf den Grund aufbauen, dann ist der Teich solide. Sonst besteht die Gefahr das sich ein Hohlraum unter der Foie bildet, die Folie absackt und durch das große Gewicht von oben Schaden nimmt.


----------



## anz111 (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich - Boden betonieren*

Hallo zusammen!

Die Fa. RABAGS verwendet einen WU Faserbeton, wie ich jetzt auf der HP entdeckt habe. Schaut ganz gut aus und man braucht keine Bewehrung. Die Frage ist nur, um wie viel das Zeug teuerer ist, als normaler Beton. Aber im Wasser dürfte das die richtige Lösung sein.

Ich plane dann eine Palisadenbauweise. Sprich ich stell dann einen Holzkasten in die zuvor mit EPDM Folie abgedichtete Grube. Dann innen Beton, außen hinterfüllem nit 16/32 Schotter. 

LG Oliver


----------



## anz111 (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich - Boden betonieren*

Guten Morgen!

Erst mal danke für die Beiträge. Ich weiß ja auch, dass es immer nervig ist, wenn ein neuer ins Forum kommt und die Fragen stellt, die sowieso schon irgendwo beantwortet wurden. Aber so gehts halt schneller und es gibt ja immer neuere Erfahrungen.

Zu den Beiträgen:
Das mit dem Beton oberhalb der Folie ist jetzt keine Erfindung oder besonderer Wunsch von mir. Die Teichbauer hier in der Gegend machen es inzwischen fast alle so, dass die Folie nicht sichtbar ist. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man dann mit EPDM-Folien aus einem Stück arbeiten kann, da die Falten keine so große Rolle spielen. Vor allem für den Eigenbau ist das schon ein wichtiges Detail, aber eben viel aufwendiger. 
Zur Info: Die ganz genau Bezeichnung des Faserbetons ist C25/30/B3 mit Faserbewehrung. 
Vieles hängt vom Untergrund ab, worauf wir beim Baggern stoßen werden. Der Schwemmsand, den ich beschrieben habe, der ist bei Druck hart wie Beton. Ich bin aber kein Statiker, habe jedoch einen bei der Hand und der darf das dann entscheiden. Aber es ist der Einwurf des Einsinkens oder Hohlräume auf jeden Fall zu bedenken.

Das mit den Steinplatten (Polygon) schaut für mich optisch sehr schön aus. Aber da der Teich rechteckig wird (Schwimmteil 10x5m) bietet sich das Verlegen von Platten auf jeden Fall an und man spart sich die Betoniererei. Mal sehen, was ich da finde, was passen würde. 

Ich werde noch mal ein neuen Thread eröffnen und da mal meine Pläne und Vorstellungen reinschmeißen. Ich finde das Forum und die Hilfe hier super um grobe Fehler zu vermeiden und auch anderen zu helfen.

Schönen Tag

Oliver


----------



## fbr (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich - Boden betonieren*

Hallo Oliver,
dieser Faserbeton mag ja toll sein, aber ein 20cm - 25cm starke doppelt bewährte schön gerüttelte Betonplatte halt ich persönlich für besser!

Erst die Betonplatte UND DANN Vlies und danach die Folie! Was Du aus optischen Gründen draufgibst ist dann egal ganz wie es Dir gefällt!



> Sprich ich stell dann einen Holzkasten in die zuvor mit EPDM Folie abgedichtete Grube. Dann innen Beton, außen hinterfüllem nit 16/32 Schotter.


Du stelltst den Holzkasten hinein als Schalung?
16/32 hate ich für zu grob!
5/8 Riesel ist besser


----------



## renne40 (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich - Boden betonieren*

Hallo Oliver
Habe selbst einen Schwimmteich mit EPDM Folie, Teichabtrennung in Kastenbauweise (Lärchenholz) und den Boden mit Waschbetonplatten fugenlos in Sand verlegt.
Da eine leichte Trübung des Teiches normal ist und die Sichttiefe deshalb eingeschränkt ist, ist es egal, welche Steinart du nimmst.
Stehe für weitere Fragen gern zur Verfügung.
MfG Rainer


----------



## Sponsor (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich - Boden betonieren*

Welcher Schwimmteich ist denn leicht getrübt, das muss aber nicht sein.


----------



## Digicat (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich - Boden betonieren*

Servus Oliver

Herzlich Willkommen

Mein damaliger ST (siehe die beiden Links in meiner Signatur) wurde auch mit einer Betonplatte am Grund versehen. Rein aus optischer Sicht. 
Aber nach dem zweiten Jahr hat sich eine leichte Algenschicht gebildet so das man auch von dem Beton nix mehr gesehen hat. Nachgeholfen hat auch eine leichte Trübung, die schwankend mit der Wassertemp. war. Kühleres Wasser > keine Trübung, wärmeres Wasser > leichte Trübung, die uns aber in keinster Weise gestört hat.

Ich gebe Dir bei den Polygonalplatten zu bedenken, Fadenalgen, falls die Bedingungen für sie gut sind, werden sehr fest an den Platten anwachsen. Abreißen wird nicht gelingen, da hebst eher die in Sand gelegten Platten an den FA in die Höhe. 

Bin schon auf deine weitere Planung gespannt.

Hier noch ein Link:
Schwimmteichbau von Galina & Markus


----------

